# Toro what year?



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

What year did Toro start building snowblowers? Were they around in the 60's, 70's?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

some toro history
Toro - Toro Timeline
snowblower history
http://www.ehow.com/about_5364814_history-snowblowers.html


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Googled and found this article..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This is from Pete's Gilson website.

http://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowhistory.html



> The curious question then becomes when did the walk behind domestic snowblower emerge? The Toro website makes the claim that Toro introduced the first snowthrower, the Snowhound in 1951. Ariens entered snow moving the market in 1952 with an attachment for it's Yardster series. The Ariens Sno-Thro series was launched in 1960. Simplicty followed in 1962. The earliest confirmed Gilson dates back to 1966. Meanwhile dozens of others launched product lines.This of course is in the context of domestic walk-behind units. If you have an early machine I'd appreciate a picture and brief story. Of all of the archival material I have amassed nothing points to an earlier machine. The 1951 Toro was not the driveway behemoth than many of us use today as can be seen in the photo.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

For the "walk-behind" home-owner snowblower, it is generally believed to be:

Toro, 1951, as mentioned above.

Ariens, 1952, with a snowblower attachment for one for their rototillers.
(then their full-fledged "sno-thro" in 1960)

Some primitive Homco/Craftsman units from the mid to late 1950's..

Snowbird in 1958.

Then everyone else into the 1960's..

Scot


----------

